# Is There A Power Outlet In The Syd 310 Bhs Bedroom?



## alabamahappycamper (Mar 28, 2010)

DH and I are wondering if there is an outlet in the Q bedroom of the 310BHS. We looked yesterday and didn't find one. We need an outlet for an alarm clock and the noise maker DH can't sleep without. Anyone know??

Thanks!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

alabamahappycamper said:


> DH and I are wondering if there is an outlet in the Q bedroom of the 310BHS. We looked yesterday and didn't find one. We need an outlet for an alarm clock and the noise maker DH can't sleep without. Anyone know??
> 
> Thanks!!


There is one on the Awning side of the "TV Wall".

I think there might be one up in the ceiling as well, don't quote me on that, but if memory serves me, i remember questioning it and it was a left over from A TV shelf design........


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Mine is on the side of the TV wall opposite the awning. Also there is one on the ceiling on he slideout side. There is not one closer to where your head would be.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> Mine is on the side of the TV wall opposite the awning. Also there is one on the ceiling on he slideout side. There is not one closer to where your head would be.


Darn!! I meant the slideout side!! not the awning side.....and there is one on the ceiling over on that side.


----------



## alabamahappycamper (Mar 28, 2010)

DH and I went by the dealership today and checked the ceiling - we found the outlet up there! Thanks you guys for your help - DH is so happy to have a plug for the dreaded noise maker!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

We use the noisemaker as well. Actually, our kiddos use it, so by default we hear it as well. That trailer is big, but not that big.

You'll love that trailer, especially on days when its a little nasty outside if you've got little ones.

Clarkly definitely knows WAY more than I do about the 310 BHS, but we're a couple of the few on this forum that have that model so feel free to ask as many questions as you may have.

Good luck on your purchase and you've found a great resource here!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

alabamahappycamper said:


> DH and I went by the dealership today and checked the ceiling - we found the outlet up there! Thanks you guys for your help - DH is so happy to have a plug for the dreaded noise maker!!


find the one on the TV wall??that should be there as well..... it is very handy for filling the air mattress on the couch to sleep on.......if one was to have to much to drink around the campfire.....and finds oneself in "Chateau Bow Wow", so i am told....... just saying .....







i heard this ....seriously


----------



## alabamahappycamper (Mar 28, 2010)

I did find the one on the TV wall - thanks to both of you who tipped me off to that one! And thanks for the tip about Chateau Bow Wow - I will be sure not to have too much fun around the campfire!

We found out today that our new toy will not be delivered to our campsite this Friday as planned because the slide toppers they are adding will not be in for TWO WEEKS! DH is very disappointed but at least I have a little more time to stock the cabinets, buy sheets, towels, etc. I also need a tv for the bunk room or my "little den" as I like to call it since it has another sofa back there.

Its gonna be a pretty weekend in Alabama - wish we could be out there under the stars in our new little home away from home - maybe in a few weeks


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

They are odd spots for the outlets but the bedroom is small enough for most items to reach.

I'm thinking about adding a small 15" lcd TV mounted with flat metal brackets to the back of the entertainment wall so I don't have to swivel the TV around all the time and I was planning on using the outlet the TV is plugged into. It look like you can also fit a plug through the opening where the TV spins around. The bedroom doors look like there is enough opening between them for a TV bracket even in the traveling position.


----------



## alabamahappycamper (Mar 28, 2010)

Great idea! Let me know if it works out as you plan and we might follow!! Have you made any other mods to your 310 BHS yet?

Happy Camping!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

We haven't done any mods yet, but the first one I'm planning now is to replace that shower curtain with a pleated shower door like we had in our Sunnybrook. I'm looking for the right one now. When you put the shower on pause at the shower head the dripping water splashes down the side and on the floor of the bathroom creating a flood! Does anyone else have that problem?

We just got ours in January, so we're full of ideas! This site always gives us more work to do when you see what others have done!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> We haven't done any mods yet, but the first one I'm planning now is to replace that shower curtain with a pleated shower door like we had in our Sunnybrook. I'm looking for the right one now. When you put the shower on pause at the shower head the dripping water splashes down the side and on the floor of the bathroom creating a flood! Does anyone else have that problem?
> 
> We just got ours in January, so we're full of ideas! This site always gives us more work to do when you see what others have done!


 I put the expandable shower rod on and love it...... enough room to be comfortable showering...... mine drips, but curtain keeps it in......... I will be replacing that with a good faucet and pause so it doesn't drip. and regulates hot cold better


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> We haven't done any mods yet, but the first one I'm planning now is to replace that shower curtain with a pleated shower door like we had in our Sunnybrook. I'm looking for the right one now. When you put the shower on pause at the shower head the dripping water splashes down the side and on the floor of the bathroom creating a flood! Does anyone else have that problem?
> 
> We just got ours in January, so we're full of ideas! This site always gives us more work to do when you see what others have done!


Mine doesn't get any water on the floor at all. Never has. Now, when I've got the little ones in there its a different story.

The only mods I've done in the bathroom are adding more hooks for towels and a more sturdy TP holder.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

clarkely said:


> We haven't done any mods yet, but the first one I'm planning now is to replace that shower curtain with a pleated shower door like we had in our Sunnybrook. I'm looking for the right one now. When you put the shower on pause at the shower head the dripping water splashes down the side and on the floor of the bathroom creating a flood! Does anyone else have that problem?
> 
> We just got ours in January, so we're full of ideas! This site always gives us more work to do when you see what others have done!


 I put the expandable shower rod on and love it...... enough room to be comfortable showering...... mine drips, but curtain keeps it in......... I will be replacing that with a good faucet and pause so it doesn't drip. and regulates hot cold better








[/quote]

So there is a better faucet to regulate that hot/cold water better? Man, you freeze when you first turn it on from pause. If that takes care of the drip, my problem should be solved.

I also think we had the problem on the first night for a late night stopover and I didn't unhook and wasn't level. That would cause the runoff!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

TexanThompsons said:


> We haven't done any mods yet, but the first one I'm planning now is to replace that shower curtain with a pleated shower door like we had in our Sunnybrook. I'm looking for the right one now. When you put the shower on pause at the shower head the dripping water splashes down the side and on the floor of the bathroom creating a flood! Does anyone else have that problem?
> 
> We just got ours in January, so we're full of ideas! This site always gives us more work to do when you see what others have done!


Mine doesn't get any water on the floor at all. Never has. Now, when I've got the little ones in there its a different story.

The only mods I've done in the bathroom are adding more hooks for towels and a more sturdy TP holder.
[/quote]

Do you use the pause? I do, but I would think if you didn't it might not be a problem.

The hooks for towel mods is absolutely the first mod you need! Stuff was everywhere until I did that mod.


----------

